# Night Tips



## SpxceTips (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello 
I've been tipping for a long time and I' ve got substantial profit. 
I want to share betting tips with you. 
*Please, remember about the stakes!*


DOUBLE [MLB]: Kansas City Royals – Houston Astros + Chicago Cubs – Miami Marlins

Tips: Houston Astros -1,0 + Chicago Cubs over 3,5 points

Odds: 3,11

Stake: 3/10


DOUBLE [NHL + MLB]: Nashville Predators – Pittsburgh Penguins + Milwaukee Brewers – San Francisco Giants

Tips Nashville Predators under 3,5 goals + Milwaukee Brewers +2,5

Odds: 1,95

Stake: 2,5/10


----------



## harry56 (Jun 19, 2017)

"1xbet - young bookm, have low margin and simple model lines. only For the analysis these data are good."


เล่นบาคาร่า


----------

